# pea puffer fish tank mates



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

anyone know if thats a good idea? i think they are soooo cute. they're like the size of an eraser


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

I have heard that these fish(pea puffer fish) prefer to live with only their own species, and will likely kill any fish that is not of it's species. I want to do this too but i am not sure if it is possible.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Pea puffers can be aggressive, not recommended to keep them with other type fish. 
You should have 5 gal of water for each pea puffer and lots of decor to break up their line of sight.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

ahhh okay. they are soo cute but i guess ill have to wait on them.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah they are big fin nippers so with bettas it could get bad. I think they are cute too but I dont want to dedicate a 10g to just 2 little fish I could barely see.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

lol. i know it may sound crazy but i may acctually do that.


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

I have heard that you can put 1 fish to 2 gallons, (5 fish in 10 gallons)


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I had 2 in a 5 gal, it did not work out. One was always nervous and pacing up and down the glass.
I moved them to a 10 gal and that fixed the problem. I recently lost one of my puffers and added some ottos to the tank. The DP completely ignores the ottos, but ottos are the only fish that I have read about being commonly added to DP tanks with good results.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

At fisrt I thought it said Puffer Fish 

I was like "uh no. Salt water fish don't do to good with fresh water fish...."


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol No, I don't think I'd mix saltwater with freshwater fish.


----------

